# escaping bean beetles



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Has anyone figured out how to bean beetle proof tanks? I have no idea how they are getting out, and one of my roomates is quite unhappy with the fact that their are a decent number running loose in our apt.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I use clear plastic tape and cover ALL escape routes...including the front gap..they usually climb like a son-a-gun...so don't forget the top...


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

Thats funny that your mentioning it. Im currently going through the same thing. I dont understand how the fruit flies cant get out but i keep finding beetles everywhere outside the tank. Cant find where they are coming out from. Im thinking im just going back to flies only. Lol thats my solution.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

They are ESCAPE ARTISTS....for sure!!


----------



## grantska (Apr 12, 2012)

They are most definitely master escape artists. I had a few get out, tear into a new bag of black eyed peas and before I knew it the entire "new" bag was exploding with them.

If you can't find a good way to keep them in you could try trapping them with a little water dish. My escapees tend to always go for water.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

grantska said:


> They are most definitely master escape artists. I had a few get out, tear into a new bag of black eyed peas and before I knew it the entire "new" bag was exploding with them.
> 
> If you can't find a good way to keep them in you could try trapping them with a little water dish. My escapees tend to always go for water.


I've read, here on DB, that Bean Beetles have no mandibles - they don't eat anything and thus they don't 'chew' anything. Any chance your bag of black eyed peas was already perforated? When I buy a new bag or two of black eyed peas I open them and pour them into a large Mason Jar. So far any escapees haven't been able to break into the jar...

Kind of makes me want to buy a bag of beans, inspect it for perforations and, if none, put the bag into a Mason Jar with a dozen beetles...


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Quite possible they laid their eggs in the bag and the larvae chewed into the black eyed peas.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

No one has a solution? I might have to stop culturing these if things continue.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm feeling the same way. I keep finding walking beetles all over the house. 
They cling to vertical surfaces much better than FFs do. They also squeeze their bodies in much tighter spaces. I think being stronger than FFs gives them the ability to make their way out. 
I also have found them inside very small airtube lining and other tubes I use in the tank (fogger, etc.). They make good feeders, but annoying escapees. 
The only solution I can provide you with is to hermetically secure your tank.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Dendrobait...why not try what I suggested??? The frogs really like them and their hunting instinct is stimulated...it is the only time I see my Azureus climb the glass...when I'm not feeding the beetles, I just take the tape off so it doesn't look--so ghetto...


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Hello Judy: I've taped up some portions I thought they were getting out from but I think I need to be more thorough with the tape job on the hinge part. Unless they can actually squeeze under a glass lid...

They are a really easy feeder to raise and I'd love to keep using them.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

You didn't mention what kind of enclosure it is, but I will share my solution with zoomed and exoterra tanks. I apply a thin film of vasoline to the inside lip of the door on both sides (and center on exos). Then, I place a bead of clear silicone between the door and adjacent side wall, while the door is closed. After an overnight cure, I carefully open the door. The silicone will not adhear to the surface with vasoline, leaving a nice gasket to cover the gaps on either side. Simply clean up the vasoline, and the doors are sealed. I then replace the screen top with glass and a hinge. Now I have an escape proof tank with both top and front access. I just started a new enclosure. Ill take some pics of the process if there is any interest.

Edit: on the hinge side of the door, I apply vasoline to the side, not the door. This way the gasket makes contact when the door is closed and doesn't inhibit the door opening. Also, this does work on exoterra enclosures but doesn't look as nice with the center gasket. I only use zoomed afer figuring this out.

Also, there are 2 spots on either side of the zoomed door, on the bottom side, where there are gaps large enough for the beetles to escape


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

they CAN squeeze under the glass lid...so make sure you tape that as well...since the frogs really like the beetles, I am willing to look at that funky tape...


----------

